
Study: Reading novels makes us better thinkers - Libertatea
http://www.salon.com/2013/06/15/book_nerds_make_better_decisions_partner/
======
Aeiper
This supports the findings in the book, "1600 Perfect Score: The 7 Secrets of
Acing the SAT" by Tom Fischgrund. One of the key points in the book talks
about how reading a lot (double the amount of average score students in hours
spent reading).

------
ladybro
Imagine that.

